# NT Guys.. Beat me on this IQ Test



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Wellsy said:


> Stanford–Binet Intelligence Scales *Vs* Wechsler Adult Intelligence Scale
> Which is better?


I don't even know what are those

Is wechsler your own scale wellsy


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

atamagasuita said:


> I don't even know what are those
> 
> Is wechsler your own scale wellsy


They are commonly used measures for IQ assessments though they each have their strengths and limitations and ways of interpreting them appropriately.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Damnnn.. Just answer one test guys and beat me there. Then provide explanation on two images.

I don't know the answer there.. 

One is just i took a wild guess. That i became 190/200

And guys. I don't care what's your definition of IQ and shit.. Lol

Lots of fucking tests around and damn my head is fucking ache. XD 

Lots of braggers but no fucking result nor explanation. 

You all making my head ache. Losers. XD


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Not you wellsy btw, you're my brother at spamworld


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Guys
> Explain these two images for me
> 
> Keep it fucking simple. Provide formula. Don't blabber.


I chose the letter ''H''. Because of the symmetry.



>


I also said the answer is 17, because when you add the digits in the row to equal the number below, (as in: 8+8+6+3 = 25 or 2+5+9 = 16 etc), 17 is the only fit answer.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

lolalalah said:


> I chose the letter ''H''. Because of the symmetry.
> 
> 
> I also said the answer is 17, because when you add the digits in the row to equal the number below, (as in: 8+8+6+3 = 25 or 2+5+9 = 16 etc), 17 is the only fit answer.


I don't get your explanation. Be specific and please sound intelligent. What's the formula there? The pattern. Your answer doesn't have pattern. What's that 8+8+.... Where that number even came from?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Now guys please. Provide intelligent solutions. I want a pattern. A formula.

Like solve it. Like seriously. Don't just invent numbers plus plus.. Solve.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> I don't get your explanation. Be specific and please sound intelligent. What's the formula there? The pattern. Your answer doesn't have pattern. What's that 8+8+.... Where that number even came from?


What are the digits 88 and 63 are composed of? Add them all. It will give 25. 8+8=16. 16+6=22. 22+3=25. Then 25 is 2 and 5. 2+5=7. 7+9=16. And so on...


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

lolalalah said:


> I chose the letter ''H''. Because of the symmetry.
> 
> 
> I also said the answer is 17, because when you add the digits in the row to equal the number below, (as in: 8+8+6+3 = 25 or 2+5+9 = 16 etc), 17 is the only fit answer.


I see. Sorry. I had lots of problems.. I understood now.. Btw my answer is 17 as well..


So. My real mistake is this:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

lolalalah said:


> I chose the letter ''H''. Because of the symmetry.
> 
> 
> I also said the answer is 17, because when you add the digits in the row to equal the number below, (as in: 8+8+6+3 = 25 or 2+5+9 = 16 etc), 17 is the only fit answer.


Btw, what's the symmetry? Why "H"? 

How about the symmetry?


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Btw, what's the symmetry? Why "H"?
> 
> How about the symmetry?


If you 'fold' all the letters from the first row from left to right, they 'match' well. As for the letters from the bottom row, they are symmetrical from the top to the bottom.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

lolalalah said:


> If you 'fold' all the letters from the first row from left to right, they 'match' well. As for the letters from the bottom row, they are symmetrical from the top to the bottom.


Okay you win now. Okay 


Lolalalah wins over me.

For other posers stfu guys. XD 

Own your effin edited html shit.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> I'm ESFP.. And myerss told me esfp were stupid??? :/
> 
> 
> https://www.arealme.com/iq/en/
> ...


Ay I got 160.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

lolalalah said:


> If you 'fold' all the letters from the first row from left to right, they 'match' well. As for the letters from the bottom row, they are symmetrical from the top to the bottom.


What do you mean if you fold them?

EDIT: I get it, that's pretty damn genuis lol.

I guessed H because of math.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Lord Pixel said:


> What do you mean if you fold them?
> 
> EDIT: I get it, that's pretty damn genuis lol.
> 
> I guessed H because of math.


 :applause:


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

lolalalah said:


> I chose the letter ''H''. Because of the symmetry.
> 
> 
> I also said the answer is 17, because when you add the digits in the row to equal the number below, (as in: 8+8+6+3 = 25 or 2+5+9 = 16 etc), 17 is the only fit answer.


Yup, these are the answers but here are my explanations:

*First answer (question beginning with MIX):*
Completely disregard the alphabet and look at them as shapes. If you fold the letters along the top row in half (side to side), you will find that they’re symmetrical. If you fold the letters along the bottom row (top to bottom), they’re also symmetrical. Now look at the multiple choice letters. The only letter in the choices provided that fits side to side or top to bottom symmetry would be the the letter ‘H’.

*Second answer (question beginning with 88):*
Instead of looking at the numbers in each square as the actual numbers, consider the ones with double digits as two single digits. If you add all the single digit numbers horizontally per row, you will get the first number in the next row, hence the answer is 17 (1+3+4+9 = 17).


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Lord Pixel said:


> Ay I got 160.


Nice one. *high five*


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Duo said:


> .


Good. Because I'm sick of hearing shit.

No shit posting anymore guys.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

atamagasuita said:


> Good. Because I'm sick of hearing shit.
> 
> No shit posting anymore guys.


You were beaten and explained to. I'm not convinced that your score is real.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Duo said:


> You were beaten and explained to. I'm not convinced that your score is real.


I don't give a fuck about your thoughts. 

I bet you just fake your score because you cannot comprehend how fucking easy is it for me to answer most of the questions because it's hard for you


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

atamagasuita said:


> because you cannot comprehend how fucking easy is it for me to answer most of the questions because it's hard for you


Clearly, after asking for explanations on three questions.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Duo said:


> Clearly, after asking for explanations on three questions.


Because i just guess those. 

And I'm not sure of the explanation that's why I'm asking for it


----------



## zekzar (Jul 9, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Because i just guess those.
> 
> And I'm not sure of the explanation that's why I'm asking for it


If you just guessed them, what's the off chance that your score isn't actually accurate then? Were they educated guesses or were they just flat out guesses?
If they were flat out guesses, then your score definitely doesn't represent an accurate score.
If they were educated guesses, congratulations, but it still doesn't show an accurate score. Anyone can guess on anything and be accurate. If you were just guessing, you should have clicked the "I don't know" answer. But whatever lol.
Anyways, I'm not gonna sit here and pretend like I did well. I got a score of 150. "Brilliant," they told me. It's probably a more average score. Oh well.


----------



## IHateYouForEternity (Sep 2, 2017)

You're a clown.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

zekzar said:


> If you just guessed them, what's the off chance that your score isn't actually accurate then? Were they educated guesses or were they just flat out guesses?
> If they were flat out guesses, then your score definitely doesn't represent an accurate score.
> If they were educated guesses, congratulations, but it still doesn't show an accurate score. Anyone can guess on anything and be accurate. If you were just guessing, you should have clicked the "I don't know" answer. But whatever lol.
> Anyways, I'm not gonna sit here and pretend like I did well. I got a score of 150. "Brilliant," they told me. It's probably a more average score. Oh well.


Well whatever you say, i scored better than you
Lols.


----------



## zekzar (Jul 9, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Well whatever you say, i scored better than you
> Lols.










Lmao


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

zekzar said:


> View attachment 721994
> 
> Lmao


Lol


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

I haven't taken the test yet because I'm usually the smartest person in the room anyway


* *




when the room has only two-digit I.Q.ers. Mine is 99. Click here to verify.





* *




BTW should you enter the room, I must leave to preserve my reputation.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

BigApplePi said:


> I haven't taken the test yet because I'm usually the smartest person in the room anyway
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


What's that.. :/ 

What's your score here anyways. Pic or you're a loser.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

atamagasuita said:


> What's your score here anyways. Pic or you're a loser.


I'm not sure but I think I lost to you.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

BigApplePi said:


> I'm not sure but I think I lost to you.


Okay thanks for acknowledging it.. Thanks for participating!!! XD


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

zekzar said:


> If you just guessed them, what's the off chance that your score isn't actually accurate then? Were they educated guesses or were they just flat out guesses?
> If they were flat out guesses, then your score definitely doesn't represent an accurate score.
> If they were educated guesses, congratulations, but it still doesn't show an accurate score. Anyone can guess on anything and be accurate. If you were just guessing, you should have clicked the "I don't know" answer. But whatever lol.
> Anyways, I'm not gonna sit here and pretend like I did well. I got a score of 150. "Brilliant," they told me. It's probably a more average score. Oh well.


 Same, but I don't care! Mainly because it's an internet IQ test.

Weirdly enough, I only found the riddles and number patterning questions to be easy. I had a hard time with the visual patterning, which tends to be the exact opposite for most people I know. 
Most people I've met claimed that visual patterns were easier too recognize....


----------



## Verizzles (Aug 29, 2017)

The visual patterns and riddles and crap were piss easy.

I gave up on both of the number grid questions. I'm sure I over thought them and the answers were fairly simple. 

180/200

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Underhound (Aug 16, 2017)

Dat validation seeking.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Unfortunately if you google high iqs it's actually correlated to serial killers. Jeferrey dahmer and Ted Kaczynski were rated at 145 and 178 consectutively. You should read the list verse article on serial homicide and IQ.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

maenad said:


> Unfortunately if you google high iqs it's actually correlated to serial killers. Jeferrey dahmer and Ted Kaczynski were rated at 145 and 178 consectutively. You should read the list verse article on serial homicide and IQ.


That's actually a compliment. Hihi ♡


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

maenad said:


> Based off the test results, I'm gonna assume it's skewed by 70 points. Meaning a 200 would likely result in a 130 to slightly over 130iq equavelent. Neuropsychological evualutions using the wiseman scale is necessary to render the actual number. I've had mine checked and it's come out 128,129 and 130 consectutively. Op to answer your IQ test, NTs are likely to score higher in regards to spacial awareness aka abstract thinking. Take the Mensa test. I missed 3 only because i didn't learn derivatives in high school. Side note is that because of a INTP inherent cognition they are liable to score mids 130s on up. My uncle who's also ESTP is a 134 patroleum engineer. My INTP uncle scored 135 and 136 on his test.


I scored a 131 on the Mensa test presented to me in college, I seldom take the online test. They're notably easier matched to the one administered in college. I've always tested favorably. Like this online one, I'm 200. I'm a Spencer Reid know it all from hell but I may lack common sense in other areas. I don't have a full Eidetic memory like the character in the show but it is close. I do think the online test might evaluate if an individual can actually pass the actual Mensa IQ test. I also think the calming environment of taking it online in a familiar setting around an individual without the presence of being recorded can greatly impact scores. I was just shy a point to actually becoming a Stanford–Binet member. I didn't even come close to being a member of the Cattell. 

Though I feel it's slightly sad that someone exhibits the need to prove themselves to a group of strangers online on what they consider intelligence. The Intelligence quotient is the most used testing system for intelligence I still believe it exceedingly fails to work as an accurate standard for the broader definitions of knowledge.

On the other side, I can slightly relate to the annoyance of having people come up to me throughout my life with this baffled expression, "How the hell did SHE know that?" Meaning I present as bubbly and I'm a natural blonde so I receive that quote once a week. I don't fall into the definition of an "airhead," even though my first presentation is the stereotypical description. Though I highly doubt this person's description of being an ESFP matches their personality. If I remember correctly they were an ENTJ just a few weeks ago. Whether they are an ESFP or ENTJ I would strongly advocate that an ESFP can be just as smart as any other personality of the MBTI. I would say that anyone's personal individuality outweighs a group's clichéd parameters. Even though one ESFP can be extremely intelligent I would say on average the bell curve of the INTP might produce more of the "brainiac," or "mad scientist," interpretation of the term throughout their group.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

150/200.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

NIHM said:


> I scored a 131 on the Mensa test presented to me in college, I seldom take the online test. They're notably easier matched to the one administered in college. I've always tested favorably. Like this online one, I'm 200. I'm a Spencer Reid know it all from hell but I may lack common sense in other areas. I don't have a full Eidetic memory like the character in the show but it is close. I do think the online test might evaluate if an individual can actually pass the actual Mensa IQ test. I also think the calming environment of taking it online in a familiar setting around an individual without the presence of being recorded can greatly impact scores. I was just shy a point to actually becoming a Stanford–Binet member. I didn't even come close to being a member of the Cattell.
> 
> Though I feel it's slightly sad that someone exhibits the need to prove themselves to a group of strangers online on what they consider intelligence. The Intelligence quotient is the most used testing system for intelligence I still believe it exceedingly fails to work as an accurate standard for the broader definitions of knowledge.
> 
> On the other side, I can slightly relate to the annoyance of having people come up to me throughout my life with this baffled expression, "How the hell did SHE know that?" Meaning I present as bubbly and I'm a natural blonde so I receive that quote once a week. I don't fall into the definition of an "airhead," even though my first presentation is the stereotypical description. Though I highly doubt this person's description of being an ESFP matches their personality. If I remember correctly they were an ENTJ just a few weeks ago. Whether they are an ESFP or ENTJ I would strongly advocate that an ESFP can be just as smart as any other personality of the MBTI. I would say that anyone's personal individuality outweighs a group's clichéd parameters. Even though one ESFP can be extremely intelligent I would say on average the bell curve of the INTP might produce more of the "brainiac," or "mad scientist," interpretation of the term throughout their group.


Actually the reason why esfp appear dumb is that they love making fool of themselves and looking intelligent appears boring and no fun at all.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

maenad said:


> Unfortunately if you google high iqs it's actually correlated to serial killers. Jeferrey dahmer and Ted Kaczynski were rated at 145 and 178 consectutively. You should read the list verse article on serial homicide and IQ.


As far as I know, serial killers usually have a somewhat below average intelligence.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Pifanjr said:


> As far as I know, serial killers usually have a somewhat below average intelligence.


The list verse article talked about those who were exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

200/200? 
I-I'm s-smart? 
*blushes* 
I am a lion, you are a monkey


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Marshy14 said:


> 200/200?
> I-I'm s-smart?
> *blushes*
> I am a lion, you are a monkey


Send me Proof.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Send me Proof.


hush, monkey. You are not worth my time. Go to the 190 lounge.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Marshy14 said:


> hush, monkey. You are not worth my time. Go to the 190 lounge.


Yes. Lie to yourself bitch. In your own fucking imaginations


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Yes. Lie to yourself bitch. In your own fucking imaginations


okie dokie then. 
I am perfection personified. 
You are that character in every show that everyone can relate to due to mediocrity. 
I am a god among the most powerful beings conceivable. You are a mere ant among ants. Go back to your colony ant!

200


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Marshy14 said:


> okie dokie then.
> I am perfection personified.
> You are that character in every show that everyone can relate to due to mediocrity.
> I am a god among the most powerful beings conceivable. You are a mere ant among ants. Go back to your colony ant!
> ...


Okay nice imaginations. Just continue in your own fantasy shit.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Okay nice imaginations. Just continue in your own fantasy shit.


What is fiction but another reality? Truly i am a one of a kind philosopher. Someone with a 200 IQ is not required to speak with those of 190 IQs, however I shall amuse you. If you wish to gain IQ points you should subscribe to my new program. You may not be perfection personified like me, but you will be damn near close to it. The price if steep but worth it for anyone who is _serious_ about such matters, if only you were.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Marshy14 said:


> What is fiction but another reality? Truly i am a one of a kind philosopher. Someone with a 200 IQ is not required to speak with those of 190 IQs, however I shall amuse you. If you wish to gain IQ points you should subscribe to my new program. You may not be perfection personified like me, but you will be damn near close to it. The price if steep but worth it for anyone who is _serious_ about such matters, if only you were.


Tl;dr


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Tl;dr


tl;dr : 190<200


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Marshy14 said:


> tl;dr : 190<200


Okay? What else


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Marshy14 said:


> tl;dr : 190<200


Damn. You're a guy. Wtf is your username sounds like a girl


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

atamagasuita said:


> I'm ESFP.. And myerss told me esfp were stupid??? :/
> 
> 
> https://www.arealme.com/iq/en/
> ...


Me too.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

g_w said:


> Me too.


Me too what? You're also esfp?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Hahahahha fuck. This is a proof how i beaten up foolish NT xD


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

atamagasuita said:


> Me too what? You're also esfp?


No, 190/200.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

I got 190.

I gave up on the number grid one after like 2 minutes. The other ones are very easy, so I'm guessing the number grid one is a troll with no real answer?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

g_w said:


> No, 190/200.


Pic or it didn't happen


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

SouDesuNyan said:


> I got 190.
> 
> I gave up on the number grid one after like 2 minutes. The other ones are very easy, so I'm guessing the number grid one is a troll with no real answer?


There issss!!!


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> There issss!!!


Darn, I guess my atama ga warui.


----------



## Emerging Eden (Nov 17, 2017)

I had 160. It seemed like an easy IQ test though. What's the point of an IQ test if you can sometimes guess by the possible answers? Or is that a part of it? If it had answers close to what I thought out maybe I would've gotten more mistakes.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

SouDesuNyan said:


> Darn, I guess my atama ga warui.


Sou desu ne.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Sou desu ne.


sou desu nyan :kitteh:


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

well, im really bad at tests like this, i always miss the details and it's hard for me to focus :/


----------



## BiggyBigOne (Oct 22, 2017)

i really dont think you're stupid just because you can't find a fucking pattern with numbers


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

oh really

GUYS pic of your score or it didnt happen

i just answered this for the first time for like 20 minutes while im taking my dinner outside so there.

i only use the tissue as a computer

thats how awesome i was


----------



## DAHN (May 13, 2011)

atamagasuita said:


> oh really
> 
> GUYS pic of your score or it didnt happen
> 
> ...



Annoying


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

FYI, for those who didn't realize, scores around 190-200 are 6 sigma, that means you would be 1 out of 500 million people. The likelihood that more than one of these appears in a thread like this, is highly highly unlikely. So the test is likely total bullshit.


----------



## DAHN (May 13, 2011)

HumanBeing said:


> FYI, for those who didn't realize, scores around 190-200 are 6 sigma, that means you would be 1 out of 500 million people. The likelihood that more than one of these appears in a thread like this, is highly highly unlikely. So the test is likely total bullshit.



I'm actually one out of billions.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

DAHN said:


> Annoying


Hahahahahhahaha! XD pissed off


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

HumanBeing said:


> FYI, for those who didn't realize, scores around 190-200 are 6 sigma, that means you would be 1 out of 500 million people. The likelihood that more than one of these appears in a thread like this, is highly highly unlikely. So the test is likely total bullshit.


Whoa. So I'm 1 out of 500 million people. Amazing. 

But I'm really a sigma female.


----------



## Venine (Nov 5, 2017)

The estimated cap of the test - 115-120



Lol don't feel smart. It only requires some methodical thinking. No real brains. 

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## mninp (Mar 11, 2015)

I got 170. Three questions got me completely. The small box with the number missing in the middle right I had NO IDEA about. The huge grid with the numbers diagonally across from each other I had no idea. And the one with the "what letter comes next" I had no idea about.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Venine said:


> The estimated cap of the test - 115-120
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post your score bitch.

All talk no proof


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

mninp said:


> I got 170. Three questions got me completely. The small box with the number missing in the middle right I had NO IDEA about. The huge grid with the numbers diagonally across from each other I had no idea. And the one with the "what letter comes next" I had no idea about.


Check the previous replies some actually explained that here


----------



## Venine (Nov 5, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Post your score bitch.
> 
> All talk no proof


Nice try "bitch" .
You want a more legit nonlegit test ? Try iqtest.dk

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## Venine (Nov 5, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Check the previous replies some actually explained that here


If you still think that the test was legit, let me reassure you: a whole prep LSAT class deals with such questions which are much harder than your beloved test and the funniest thing is no one has an IQ of 200 like you do. Maybe go try some advanced level math and then test your IQ based off it. Or try reading Kant. 

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## BenjiMac (Aug 7, 2017)

On any IQ test worth taking, the majority of users here would score close to 100. Including me.









Standard testing peaks at 161 - it won't assign a higher score because it's considered unreliable without specialised testing. Additionally such tests apply to almost nobody anyway which is why the 161 cap is really not a problem.

I'm happy to go on record saying nobody here has an iq of 200, or even approaching 200. 

Nobody. 

Not one.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Venine said:


> Nice try "bitch" .
> You want a more legit nonlegit test ? Try iqtest.dk
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Pic first answer this first


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Nerd. I smell nerd


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Guys word of warning  

Because you guys don't know how to read: 

I'll teach you how.

I said, beat me on this specific IQ test. See Opening message. 

Then screenshot. 

Well it's your own foolishness if you're just gonna cheat on it ; just proving i beat u up.

Okay? 

Or maybe, psychoanalyzing everything.. 

You guys already answered this IQ test, but unfortunately got a low score xDDD

And now you're crying that other stupid IQ type is better... Or.. IQ doesn't determine your intelligence.. 

Lol

Okay guys. I understood now.

IL understand that whenever your staying out of topic, meant your butthurt i just beated the heck out of u because you scored lower. XDDDDDDD


----------



## Venine (Nov 5, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Guys word of warning
> 
> Because you guys don't know how to read:
> 
> ...


This is hilarious. I'm an INTP and I do analytic philosophy quite efficiently. Not to mention I've written a thesis too. Do you really think I'm butthurt? Just like everyone else, I took a look at the questions and deemed it as stupid because it was like those typical IQ tests on the internet. 

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Venine said:


> This is hilarious. I'm an INTP and I do analytic philosophy quite efficiently. Not to mention I've written a thesis too. Do you really think I'm butthurt? Just like everyone else, I took a look at the questions and deemed it as stupid because it was like those typical IQ tests on the internet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Hahah butthurt xD

Just making excuses


----------



## Venine (Nov 5, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Hahah butthurt xD
> 
> Just making excuses


Yes. I lose. 

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Venine said:


> Yes. I lose.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridley (Jan 30, 2013)

Marshy14 said:


> tl;dr : 190<200



Thank you, Marshy! Your whole exchange here cracked me up and totally made my day.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ridley said:


> Thank you, Marshy! Your whole exchange here cracked me up and totally made my day.


What's so funny there


----------



## potato psoas (Apr 3, 2018)

150/200


----------



## DeenaGood (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't believe IQ tests are objective


----------



## TB_Wisdom (Aug 15, 2017)

There is only one appropriate video for this.






PS. This video really makes me want to change my Avatar. LMAO


----------



## grandpa2390 (Apr 19, 2011)

lolalalah said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 721498
> 
> ...


it's like a 2x2
you flip the bottom right line 90 degrees, then you flip the top left line 90 degrees..


----------



## grandpa2390 (Apr 19, 2011)

chad86tsi said:


> the correct answer is A
> 
> top line, the left and right rotate 180*. middle is ignored
> middle line, the left and right rotate 90*, the middle is ignored
> ...


your reasoning is wrong, but your answer is correct


----------



## grandpa2390 (Apr 19, 2011)

Zeus said:


> Based off the test results, I'm gonna assume it's skewed by 70 points. Meaning a 200 would likely result in a 130 to slightly over 130iq equavelent. Neuropsychological evualutions using the wiseman scale is necessary to render the actual number. I've had mine checked and it's come out 128,129 and 130 consectutively. Op to answer your IQ test, NTs are likely to score higher in regards to spacial awareness aka abstract thinking. Take the Mensa test. I missed 3 only because i didn't learn derivatives in high school. Side note is that because of a INTP inherent cognition they are liable to score mids 130s on up. My uncle who's also ESTP is a 134 patroleum engineer. My INTP uncle scored 135 and 136 on his test.



I agree. not going to even post my score because it definitely skewed too high. Every test I've taken usually gives me 145. Not a genius, but not an idiot either.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

grandpa2390 said:


> I agree. not going to even post my score because it definitely skewed too high. Every test I've taken usually gives me 145. Not a genius, but not an idiot either.


145 is the minimum to be considered a genius (although some sources put the limit at 130 or 140).


----------



## grandpa2390 (Apr 19, 2011)

Pifanjr said:


> 145 is the minimum to be considered a genius (although some sources put the limit at 130 or 140).


you sure? I thought it was 150-160ish... Well I certainly am no genius, I can tell you that much. 

I think the questions I got wrong (and I didn't guess, I just put I don't know,) were, the one with the letters. the symmetry thing never crossed my mind. Probably never would. 
I think the one where the numbers were going diagonal. after a few minutes, I got tired of looking at it, and moved on.
I feel like there was one with numbers in a chart, the top row went something like 1-1-2-3-4-5-9-13-36 (or something like that. it was a much big number). after 10 minutes or so I moved on from that one as well. edit: you had to choose the number that didn't belong. edit: I think it was just one row.

those are the only 3 coming to mind.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

grandpa2390 said:


> you sure? I thought it was 150-160ish... Well I certainly am no genius, I can tell you that much.


IQ is defined such that 100 is the average, with a standard deviation of 15. This means that with an IQ of 115, it's higher than 84,1% of all people, with an IQ of 130 it's higher than 97,7% and with an IQ of 145, it's higher than 99,8% of all people.


----------



## grandpa2390 (Apr 19, 2011)

Pifanjr said:


> IQ is defined such that 100 is the average, with a standard deviation of 15. This means that with an IQ of 115, it's higher than 84,1% of all people, with an IQ of 130 it's higher than 97,7% and with an IQ of 145, it's higher than 99,8% of all people.


I took statistics. but being smarter (assuming IQ tests actually measure this) than 99.8% of mankind doesn't necessarily make one a genius. no? I'd say it definitely makes me more intelligent than a vast majority... but a genius? of course, how do define a genius? It seems like genius is based on accomplishment rather than intelligence.

edit: I looked up iq and genius and every website I looked at agreed with you. >140. but I just don't see myself as a genius. of course I've always experienced the Dunning-Kruger Effect https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning–Kruger_effect

in case you don't read the wiki. Bwahahaha


> The psychological phenomenon of illusory superiority was identified as a form of cognitive bias in Kruger and Dunning's 1999 study "Unskilled and Unaware of It: How Difficulties in Recognizing One's Own Incompetence Lead to Inflated Self-Assessments".[SUP][1][/SUP] The identification derived from the cognitive bias evident in the criminal case of McArthur Wheeler, who robbed banks with his face covered with lemon juice, which he believed would make it invisible to the surveillance cameras. This belief was based on his misunderstanding of the chemical properties of lemon juice as an invisible ink.[SUP][3]


[/SUP]


----------



## grandpa2390 (Apr 19, 2011)

@*Pifanjr*

if you like that quote, I found the full article about the thief:


> At 5 feet 6 inches and about 270 pounds, McArthur Wheeler is an easily recognizable man - even when wearing lemon juice on his face.
> That certainly came as a surprise to Wheeler, 45, of Versailles Street, McKeesport. He was incredulous in April when Pittsburgh robbery detectives told him that he had been identified in surveillance photographs as one of the two men who robbed two banks in Brighton Heights and Swissvale on Jan. 6.
> "But I wore the lemon juice. I wore the lemon juice," a puzzled Wheeler told the even more puzzled detectives.
> The detectives' confusion turned to incredulity as Wheeler explained about his would-be lemon aid.
> ...



this is the funniest thing I've read in a a little while. especially when imagining the robbery and the exchange between him and the detectives.


----------



## grandpa2390 (Apr 19, 2011)

@Pifanjr

I can just imagine the friend who trolled him into believing that. Probably an ENTP.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

grandpa2390 said:


> @*Pifanjr*
> 
> if you like that quote, I found the full article about the thief:
> 
> ...


I'm somewhat relieved someone convinced him and he at least experimented to see if it worked. It would've been so much worse if he had come up with the idea himself and hadn't tested it.



grandpa2390 said:


> @Pifanjr
> 
> I can just imagine the friend who trolled him into believing that. Probably an ENTP.


Probably. I wonder how hard they laughed.


----------



## grandpa2390 (Apr 19, 2011)

Pifanjr said:


> I'm somewhat relieved someone convinced him and he at least experimented to see if it worked. It would've been so much worse if he had come up with the idea himself and hadn't tested it.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. I wonder how hard they laughed.


at least as hard as I am. Though I can only imagine that being the one to do it makes it 100x funnier. Guy probably died of a heart attack, or asphyxia from laughing so hard 

If he was eating when he heard, he may have choked to death.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

2010/200. izi.


----------

